# MaryJanesFarm



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

MaryJanesFarm ~ Nature knows best. (special issue)

If you are looking for some great herbal recipes, this issue has them. I saw it at our local Tractor Supply. (and had to get it. :eyebulge lol

It includes recipes for herbal beauty, health, cleaning, cooking & the garden.

Just thought I would share ... :flower:


----------



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I want to be MaryJane Butters when I grow up. 

When I worked full time that magazine was on my every issue list, but it is now downgraded to occasional purchase. I'll have to look up that issue. 

Thanks!!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

I love magazine! I buy it instead of candy.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I will buy book, magazines and plants of any kind and have to skip lunch cause I spent all my money.


----------

